# how much for a table at hamburg?



## ColleenT (Aug 21, 2014)

i sold there a few years ago, when i was breeding crested gex, but i cannot remember how much it costs for a table there. can anyone remind me? i have a few snakes i'm breeding this upcoming year and an Azureus tadpole that should be ready for a home by then. Colleen


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

You might find cost info on their site: HAMBURG - Hamburg Reptile Show | Northwestern Berks Reptile Show.

Hamburg tables pretty hard to come by. I think they're sold out, that current holders get the first option to purchase one for the following show at the end of any given show, and that you'll need to wait in line to see if any tables are left over because some table holder dropped out.

You can probably get a table at White Plains or The Oaks more easily.


----------



## ColleenT (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks. the website does not say and Hamburg is the closest to me, i hate to have to go all the way to White Plains. I am not even sure where Oaks is.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

The Oaks show is outside Philly: East Coast Reptile Super Expos

I haven't been to one, but I hear they're smaller than Hamburg. I guess the real size test would be to count up the number of vendors at each venue.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Colleen...some of the vendors, from my understanding...is that sharing of tables is not uncommon...why not go back to older posts of who is going and contact them to see about sharing...Good Luck


----------



## ColleenT (Aug 21, 2014)

i just want to know the cost of a table at hamburg.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

They have a "contact us" form on their website. I would think that would be your best bet.

HAMBURG - Contact Us


----------



## ColleenT (Aug 21, 2014)

found out it is $75 in case anyone was curious.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

The waiting list is pretty long for Hamburg tables.
Their isn't a waiting list to get tables at Oaks.


----------

